# does anybody know how to make bold from pure powder



## blue (Nov 30, 2013)

I have seen recipes about powder, deca, test, tren but bold is gel I just wonder do I make it the same way.

any ideas


----------



## greggy (Nov 30, 2013)

No difference.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 1, 2013)

Weigh the bold oil as you would weigh powder.. make 600mg/ ml and make that horse swole..


----------



## JUSTBASSIN (Dec 1, 2013)

ironbuilt said:


> weigh the bold oil as you would weigh powder.. Make 600mg/ ml and make that horse swole..



ha ha, real good dumb answer.  Bet the powder is from china.  We knew you know everything.  Lol lol


----------



## vikingquest (Dec 1, 2013)

JUSTBASSIN said:


> ha ha, real good dumb answer.  Bet the powder is from china.  We knew you know everything.  Lol lol



Dude,  bold isn't powder. Maybe you need to chill on calling people names. From your posts, I don't think you compete nationally.  You don't really seem to know that much. Is English your second language?


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't worry about him. He got banned. Probably some kid that jerks off to annoying people on the Internet.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 2, 2013)

Boldenone Undecylenate Chemical Name: 1,4-Androstadien-17 beta -ol-3-one undeclylenate 
CAS NO: 13103-34-9 
Molecular Formula: C30H44O3 
Molecular Weight:452.47
Apperance: light yellow stickiness liquid

This can help I think.. Ib


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 3, 2013)

IB you are always on this board giving advice with those things called facts. You are such a know it all. I bet you got those facts from China dumb dumb. Hahaha lololol YOLO!


----------

